# Speed O Byke



## Phattiremike (Jun 26, 2018)

Looking for parts for my 1932-34 Speed O Bike.  Need grips, seat, decals.  Cash for parts or the entire bike.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 4, 2018)

bump


----------



## pkleppert (Jul 4, 2018)

Contact Bob Bradley at 248-904-6898.  Years ago, his Father Jim, who passed away a few years ago. bought the original Speed-O-Byke Co. and all remaining inventory.  Good chance he can help you. PK


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 11, 2018)

Bump for Speed O Byke parts or whole bike.

Mike


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 22, 2018)

BUMP for a bike or parts.


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 1, 2018)

Still on the hunt for a Speed O Byke, parts or an entire bike. Ready to buy.  Have stuff to trade.

Mike


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 18, 2018)

Bump for Speed O Byke parts. PM me

Mike


----------



## ilikebykes (Jul 17, 2020)

Mike, I am in discussion with a couple people to remake the tires.  Just wanted you to know, when we are done, I'll let you know.   Bob


----------

